
Income tax department sends notices to 500K HNIs involved in Bitcoin Trading - aman-pro
https://inc42.com/buzz/income-tax-bitcoin-trading/
======
bhjkbhjkhui
HNI = "High Net Worth Individuals"

(because that's just so obvious)

~~~
KHPatel
The article quotes a fine of INR 10,000 (roughly $250). Interested to see how
they classify "HNI", as it seems a trivial fine to avoid the hassle.

